

Wordpress.com is Down - archon810
http://mashable.com/2010/02/18/wordpress-down/

======
ashishbharthi
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1135411>

------
aditya
So is techcrunch.com, apparently.

~~~
goatforce5
You think they'd write a story about this.

Oh... Wait...

